

Relativity Visualized - rblion
http://www.spacetimetravel.org/

======
isp
I found that an interactive game, Velocity Raptor, gave a great intuition for
relativity:
[http://www.testtubegames.com/velocityraptor.html](http://www.testtubegames.com/velocityraptor.html)

The premise is that you control a character moving at relativistic speeds. The
first handful of levels are just to get used to the controls, and not very
interesting. It is worth sticking with it for the later levels.

~~~
Steuard
That's a really good one! As I recall, it introduces concepts one at a time in
a good, educational way, and it winds up fully relativistic (and kinda crazy)
by the end.

Another more immersive but less "instructive" game is "A Slower Speed of
Light": [http://gamelab.mit.edu/games/a-slower-speed-of-
light/](http://gamelab.mit.edu/games/a-slower-speed-of-light/) It's pretty
cool, though it gets disorienting by the end.

------
cturhan
I've once made a simple demo about gravitational lensing.
[http://codepen.io/cihadturhan/full/lqDdo/](http://codepen.io/cihadturhan/full/lqDdo/)

~~~
Hytosys
Really neat effect, and great use of canvas! Have we ever captured an image of
something like a black hole-galaxy eclipse as displayed during the opening
animation of your demo? I've never seen a full Einstein ring with darkness in
the center... Cool nonetheless!

~~~
cturhan
Thanks, I was planning to create a black hole simulation on the web and that
would be the intro. I've inspired from the computer simulated animations but
there are real images out there.

------
3rd3
I found this one quite helpful:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C2VMO7pcWhg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C2VMO7pcWhg)

~~~
agumonkey
Really loved it.

------
xrange
Does anyone know of a general & special relativity simulator? That is, a
program where I can setup various "thought experiments", by placing clocks and
masses at various point in space, where they can have various acceleration
profiles, and can communicate with each other, and run the scenarios? I never
really understood the twins "paradox" and the explanations for the source of
the asymmetry seemed hand-wavy and "because".

------
snu
Very cool, I particularly enjoyed the wormhole trip. Reminds me of 'Real Time
Relativity', a fun program for exploring 3d worlds at relativistic speeds:
[http://realtimerelativity.org/](http://realtimerelativity.org/)

